

Fun abstract image generator using SVG and hashes - ngom
http://blotbot.co/

======
bumped
<http://blotbot.co/#0ar00k00>

Whois thebatman.com

~~~
olalonde
<http://blotbot.co/#28622622>

------
andrus
Wow, this is sick. I wish it had a "Print to T-shirt" or "Buy Stickers"
feature. I would definitely rock a couple big, blocky tees from this site.

It would be cool if you generated red, green, and blue layers and then mixed
them for color results, too.

------
atuladhar
<http://blotbot.co/#1bfac680>

By the way, "innate" is misspelled on the front page.

~~~
ollicle
Thank-you! Corrected.

------
techiferous
That's quite a 'stache! <http://blotbot.co/#15ea44f5>

~~~
csmeder
Your above link plus <http://twitter.com/#!/wycats/status/11252825233293312>
inspired me to make: <http://chris.smeder.com/logos/Handlebars-logo-small.png>
<http://chris.smeder.com/logos/Handlebars.js.png>

~~~
techiferous
That is nothing short of _awesome_. I love the way the S becomes a monocle. :)

------
51Cards
Liked this one: <http://blotbot.co/#74f9a42b>

Clearly Elvis lives:
[http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/04_02/elvis11004_468x3...](http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/04_02/elvis11004_468x320.jpg)

------
johngunderman
I'm getting the error: "Error: K style not defined" in a pop-up. However, the
page seems to be functioning normally. What could be causing this?

~~~
ollicle
A quick Google search is less than definitive. Can anyone confirm what browser
coughs this up?

~~~
johngunderman
Firefox 3.6.12

------
csmeder
A space woman? <http://blotbot.co/#da1c1268>

------
antimatter15
Storm Trooper! <http://blotbot.co/#def172ac>

~~~
exit
looks like a girl flashing her tits to me.

~~~
olalonde
I find your lack of faith disturbing. - <http://blotbot.co/#7222df47>

------
keyle
Made by my good friend at <http://ollicle.com/>

------
stuaxo
This is great, I wish there was an easy way to save the SVG - theres a nice
nodebox/shoebot script that can take an svg and recolour randomly I want to
try with these.

------
techiferous
kissing pigs <http://blotbot.co/#a550e34e>

~~~
olalonde
More like rhinoceroses :D

